# Tedpilot's Wish list for HCC in 2008



## vivalour (Dec 29, 2007)

High Country Club Wish List for 2008 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you called the shots at HCC what changes would you make for 2008? Here is my list:

1) Add Las Vegas, Paris, London, Miami, Napa, & Cape Cod. Also, one Carribean location, preferably not St Lucia.

2) More frequent and consistent updates to members on a monthly basis.

3) Improve reservation system:
3a) When I run a set of dates display all properties, not just by category, or have the ability to display any property I want.
3b) Display my reservations I have that can be applied to a particular set of dates (i.e. I have 2 LTRs, 0 holiday LTRs, XX total days).
3c) Delineate in reservation display what type of reservation would be used for selected dates (i.e. LTR, advance, etc...).
3d) Automated lottery system: If I want to use a LTR for X at time Y, then at any point prior to the 365 day point I "commit" a LTR and then the computer randomly generates the "winner". If I don't win, then the LTR is then returned to me to use as I desire. Multiple choices could also be added to this feature so I could prioritize where I want to be for a certain week. This sure beats any conception of staying up to the perfect time and hope that the server takes my input first for a particular location first.

4) Add "Grand Opening" parties/receptions at new locations hosted by HCC management. Send out RSVPs to see who might attend and take it from there for each party. This would be a super venue to meet other members, talk w/ HCC staff in person and preview the property. I realize this won't work for all locations but would certainly be conceivable for stateside locations near large member concentrations. This would also be a perfect venue to bring your friends along as prospective members.

5) Property maps and floorplans for all locations. I realize that on the secure side of the server there are addresses for each location but that does not necessarily mean we can find them on mapping programs/websites.

Ted


----------



## vivalour (Dec 29, 2007)

Great ideas, Ted -- more updates, more fairness would summarize mine.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 29, 2007)

*my wish list*

Hi Ted,

Great list and great post.....  I think HCC needs to in general broaden its properties.  Enough US ski locations- let's see some more variety and more international locations.

Here's my wishlist for HCC in 2008:

1.  Las Vegas (how can you *not* have a vegas property!)
2.  Macau (the las vegas of china- growing fast, high class 5 star properties are being built there right now!  a good time to get in early before prices go up too much)
3.  Dubai - it's going to be the must-see tourist destination in that part of the world.
4.  Sydney 
5.  Queenstown, New Zealand - adventure capital of the world
6.  Thailand
7.  London
8.  Seattle
9.  Singapore
10.  Barcelona


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 29, 2007)

Vegas wouldn't be on my list for an HCC unless in a 6* hotel/resort and probably not even then as Bellagio comps me and I prefer to be right in the action area there. The same would be for Dubai and Macau- although I can't see myself ever going there. Sydney - nice choice.

But what about a few more in *NYC* and 'on the beach' locations in FL like *South Beach, Marco, Lauderdale, Palm Beach*, etc. Urban 'world class' centres like *Boston, Chicago, Toronto, Muskoka Lakes *(2 hrs north of Toronto)*, Montreal, Quebec City, Vancouver, London UK, Paris, Monaco, Rome, Florence, Milan, Vienna, Barcelona* are others that would get me to drop my timeshares real fast. Some more in the summer hot spot on the east coast - *Hilton Head*. 

Urban centres might get more 'weekday' 4 day use for business members, and free up the weekend 3 days for nice quick breaks for vacation members.


----------



## capjak (Dec 29, 2007)

Locations:

1.  Chicago
2.  Florida Beach (Miami/FT Lauderdale/Key West)
3.  Caribean (St. John, St Marteen,)
4.  Las Vegas 
5.  California Coast-Beach Location
6.  Phoenix, AZ
7.  Cruise Ship


----------



## Tedpilot (Dec 29, 2007)

Vivalour - Curious about your statement of fairness...what is your concern there?

Pwrshift - I've been to all of the European cities you mentioned except Barcelona, but I've heard great things about it.  Southern Spain is great, as are the Balearic Islands.  Milan??  Unless you're doing business there the best thing about Milan in my opinion is that it has a big international airport and is close to the Alps.  Vienna - very nice choice, I should have added that and one in the Alps.  Maybe Chamonix/Mont-blanc or Interlaken?

Greenlight - You must love the SW Pacific.  I've not spent too much time over there but would like to visit those locations at least once.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 29, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> .... Milan?? Unless you're doing business there the best thing about Milan in my opinion is that it has a big international airport and is close to the Alps. .


 
There's something called "The Last Supper" in Milan that many put on a lifetime 'must see' list.  Rick Steves has a show on Milan which opened my eyes as to what a great urban city it is ... and a relatively good base from which to see Northern Italy: Lake Como, Italian Riviera, Torino, Venice, Dolomites.   Milan is well ahead of any other world city in fashion - women will love the shopping.  And besides, I quite like urban cities rather than sitting around looking at scenery.


----------



## vivalour (Dec 29, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> Vivalour - Curious about your statement of fairness...what is your concern there?



Along the lines of your suggestion 3d: IMO a lottery-type system would take the game element out of LTR LTR/holiday reservations for prime times. In other words, those who are most skilled/experienced at beating this type of system wouldn't have an edge over newbies and the less skilled. A lottery would also help remove the paranoia element. 

I think that if a DC wants to be around for the long term, they have to do their best not only to be squeaky clean -- but to appear to be squeaky clean. The perception that some members are "insiders", get special advantages or privileged information creates negative vibes.


----------



## vineyarder (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's My Destination Wish-List:

North America

1. Boston
2. Chicago
3. San Francisco
4. Seattle
5. Washington DC
6. Montreal
7. Quebec City
8. Whistler
9. Vancouver
10. Additional Caribbean

Europe

1. Vienna
2. Prague
3. Barcelona
4. Dublin
5. Innsbruck Ski
6. Rome
7. Greek Isles
8. Amsterdam
9. Edinburgh
10. London & Paris when exchange rate is better

Other

1. South Pacific (Moorea, Bora Bora, Fiji, etc.)
2. Queenstown, NZ
3. Auckland, NZ
4. Cairns/Palm Coast, Australia
5. Sydney, Australia
6. Thailand or Vietnam Beach location


WRT Vegas, I would never use, but if enough others would, then I'd be fine with it since it would open up availability at other locations; same for Napa. Agree that London and Paris are too expensive now, so I'd substitute Dublin and/or Edinburgh and Vienna (or Budapest). While Cape Cod (or preferably Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket) are great destinations, I'm not sure that it is wise to add properties that have relatively short seasons.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice to see my hometown Chicago pop up a few times. 

The winters can be brutal but summers are great out here. 

BTW, I was in Caymans over Christmas and saw multiple 2-3 BR preconstruction condo options within HCC's budget. Downside is that CI is 1.25 US. 

Another island location to consider.


----------



## tripTX (Dec 30, 2007)

*wish list*

For cities, I'd love to see:
1.  Vancouver
2.  Chicago
3.  Seattle

Overseas:
1.  Barcelona
2.  London
3.  Sydney

Outdoor activities:
1.  Jackson Hole area (Yellowstone, Grand Tetons)
2.  Cape Cod, Martha's Vineyard, Nantucket
3.  Blue Ridge Mountains


----------



## vivalour (Dec 30, 2007)

*Dear HCC Execs,*

My shortlist for places in 2008-9:

1. Miami/Key West, Florida--beach
2. London, England
3. Mt. Tremblant (Quebec-- 1 1/2 hr. drive to Montreal)
4. Chicago

Been to Vegas once, not our thing, best daytime entertainment was the Ocean Spray cranberry processing plant....:zzz:


----------



## saluki (Dec 30, 2007)

I think the existing list of "In Development" & "Future Destinations" on the HCC looks quite nice. It seems to me that some of the suggested locales on this thread may be a bit outside the current business model in this relatively early stage of HCC. 

I'm certain that their intent is to come up with locations that are fairly easy to get to from the US & that do not have extremely limited seasons. Once the club reaches more of a critical mass, it would be easier to add more European, Asian or short-season properties.

I do wholeheartedly agree that the communication from HCC has been sorely lacking lately. Their "monthly newsletter" should be just that - monthly. The last one was sent 3-1/2 months ago in mid-September. If there are issues delaying some of the recently added properties, I think the membership is intelligent enough to understand. But please, just let us know what's going on.


----------



## WhiteSand (Jan 2, 2008)

Top of our wish list for HCC destinations in US:

1. Chicago
2. Miami
3. Washington DC
4. Jackson Hole
6. Sun Valley

International--would love to see Paris and London but the exchange rate is prohibitive and at this point you'd get less for your money than you would want-


----------



## Bourne (Jan 5, 2008)

Let me chime in too...

City
1. Chicago
2. San Francisco

Beach
1. Miami/Florida Beach Location
2. St Martin/St Lucia/Grand Cayman

Ski
1. Whistler

Europe
Not going to happen till exchange rate improves. Would rather have a hotel exchange option.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 5, 2008)

Bourne said:


> Let me chime in too...
> ...Europe
> Not going to happen till exchange rate improves. Would rather have a hotel exchange option.


 
When the 'big sell' for Nov30 was on, I believe Heath said Paris was a definite.  If members have to wait until the exchange rate improves, it will be a number of years!


----------



## vivalour (Jan 5, 2008)

<<Pwrshift wrote: Small point perhaps, but why wouldn't HCC have a 1-800 phone service for their members?>>

They do. It's on their web site.


----------



## Bourne (Jan 6, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> When the 'big sell' for Nov30 was on, I believe Heath said Paris was a definite.  If members have to wait until the exchange rate improves, it will be a number of years!



True. But the move will be limited.


----------

